# ****AWE TUNING HOLIDAY SALE WEEK #2****



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

So week 2 of the AWE Holiday Sale is here and so are the deals. Looks
like this time around we are going to focus on everyone's favorite,
exhaust. Without a doubt one of the quickest ways to make your car stand
out in a crowd and gain power at the same time. Purchasing an Audi cat back exhaust
now will save you the money needed so that you can put it towards some of the other
killer specials we have in the Audi category. When you add in the savings from the
exhaust and any other items you might buy you can think of it as a 2 for almost the
price of one sale!
Remember we are only 14 days away from the end of this sale, get this
stuff while it's at the lowest prices of the year.
To spice up the holidays and to show our appreciation to our loyal
customers we have an online only special that will run until the end of
the sale. Purchase $750 of product and get a free AWE T shirt, purchase
$1500 and get a free AWE T shirt and a free AWE manual pedal set.
We are also giving away 2--30 GB I Pod Photo units with the car bundle.
Check the link below for all of the details and rules to enter.
Not sure what to get that special someone? Don't know much about the
parts we offer but you are staring at a wish list of our products saying
huh? Purchase an AWE gift certificate and let them pick out their own
parts. Click the gift certificate link below for all of the details.
If you have any questions about sale pricing or the offers mentioned
feel free to give us a call.
Happy Holidays from all of us here at AWE Tuning!
I pod giveaway rules are here
Holiday sale pricing is here
Purchase gift certificates here


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: ****AWE TUNING HOLIDAY SALE WEEK #2**** (rich-awe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

